# Car Shipping from US To Italy



## RichnTrento

After much deliberation, I have decided to ship my 2007 Audi to Italy. I plan to be in Europe for several years. I am a dual US/Italian and have established residency here in Italy. Any recommendations related to potential shippers, cargo container vs RO/RO, and support regarding navigating the registration process would be appreciated. 

I am living in Trentino and would be shipping from NYC or Boston. 

Many thanks!


----------



## pudd 2

*car shiping*



RichnTrento said:


> After much deliberation, I have decided to ship my 2007 Audi to Italy. I plan to be in Europe for several years. I am a dual US/Italian and have established residency here in Italy. Any recommendations related to potential shippers, cargo container vs RO/RO, and support regarding navigating the registration process would be appreciated.
> 
> I am living in Trentino and would be shipping from NYC or Boston.
> 
> Many thanks!


hi i know someone who can help you contact me


----------



## Madame Wells

I don't know if this will help you or not but in the Vicenza area of Italy near the American base, there are several car dealerships and services that provide buying and shipping of American cars. I don't know if they provide for non military personnel but they maybe able to help with questions. Just keep in mine duties will kill you here. So It may also be less expensive to get a container with others who are either shipping to Italy. I thought a container was about $5,000. We considered bring our car when we returned back from the States 7 years ago. On the Autostrada, you do time to time see non military American's driving around, so it can't be that hard. Also the American Consulate maybe able to help. Question though, Are you moving also your household items? Because when my husband's company moved us back, we had the option to put the car in a container with our stuff. Since we had a lot of stuff, so we said no to that ideal. The container just for the car was about $5000 if I remember correctly. Good Luck.


----------



## Madame Wells

I forgot to add that containers usually come in 20 or 40 foot. And the cost of the container of say around $5000 dosen't included the labor and taxes and fees.


----------



## RichnTrento

Madame Wells said:


> I forgot to add that containers usually come in 20 or 40 foot. And the cost of the container of say around $5000 dosen't included the labor and taxes and fees.


Many thanks for the information!


----------



## Madame Wells

Here is more info about shipping a car to Italy found on Yahoo Answers.


1. There will be two parts of the move, the domestic side (within the US).

2. The international transport, which will be the US port to the country in Europe.

INTERNATIONAL
The first thing you will need to do is find which port you are shipping from. The kind of company you are looking for is a company that goes by the name "Ro/Ro". That is a general name for a shipping/boat company that transport vehicle in a "Roll on and Roll off" manner. You will likely want to search for "freight forwarder ro ro" to find companies that will provide this service.

Once you find the Ro/Ro company you are going to use they will give you the International price and specify which port to get the vehicle too.... they may also offer the domestic side.

If I had to ball park the estimate for a Ro/Ro service from a port in New Jersey USA to a port in Italy you will pay every bit of $3000-$5800+ insurance.

DOMESTIC
When you know the port to get your vehicle to you will want to find an auto transport company that can ship your vehicle to the port from your location in the US.... or you can of course drive it.

Popular ports are in New Jersey (NJ), Maryland (MD) and numerous ones in Florida (FL).


TransportReviews.com has a pricing tool to help with domestic shipping estimate. Check out: Transport Reviews.com - Page Not Found

You are looking at $500 to $1600 for the domestic part of the transport depending on where you are located.

You can get custom quotes from several well rated domestic auto transporters at: Auto Transporter.com - The Trusted and Truly Helpful Source for Finding a Quality Auto Transporter!

SUMMARY
You will be paying $3500 to $8000 to ship your vehicle from NY to Europe.

I think you will also have to pay the VAT based on the current value of your car and also be sure to buy maritime insurance as international shipping laws make you liable if the ship sinks. weird, huh? And check what Italian standards for a car. Your car has to be up to date on that too.

Hope this has helped you. 

Here are some other sources to check out. Good Luck.

International car shipping | shipping cars overseas - ICS

Domestic and International Overseas Car Shipping and Global auto transport services from ShipMyVehicle.com : Car, Motorcycle, Automobile and Vehicle Shipping overseas to Alaska, Hawaii and Puerto Rico. Get quotes, cost and rates for shipping a car.


----------



## PdF

Please forgive me if my questions are very basic as I am brand new to living in Italy and am just now beginning to learn about all the things like customs, VAT, etc.

I am going to be living in Italy for 3-4 years (graduate school student) and would like to bring my US-registered car over here. I have an address here and am an EU/US (dual) citizen.

Can anyone tell me what fees and taxes I will need to pay on top of the pure shipping costs of transporting my car to bring it over here?

I recently had something I had forgotten in the US sent to me in the mail and the customs fees ended up being just as great as the value of the item itself. So I am quite concerned about more surprisingly high costs.

Would I need to pay things like VAT and customs, or would I basically just be paying whatever the shipping company charges for their shipping service?

I am aware of the two different options of RORO and using a container. Can anyone tell me whether or not I would need to pay customs on other things in the container (e.g. computer, clothes, tv, stereo) if I was to take that option?

I also would like to know if I need to take an Italian driving test and register my car in Italy etc. Lastly, can anyone give me suggestions on how to find out about insurance and any other costly needs or requirements for legal driving of my car over here in Italy.

Grazie!


----------



## pudd 2

PdF said:


> Please forgive me if my questions are very basic as I am brand new to living in Italy and am just now beginning to learn about all the things like customs, VAT, etc.
> 
> I am going to be living in Italy for 3-4 years (graduate school student) and would like to bring my US-registered car over here. I have an address here and am an EU/US (dual) citizen.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what fees and taxes I will need to pay on top of the pure shipping costs of transporting my car to bring it over here?
> 
> I recently had something I had forgotten in the US sent to me in the mail and the customs fees ended up being just as great as the value of the item itself. So I am quite concerned about more surprisingly high costs.
> 
> Would I need to pay things like VAT and customs, or would I basically just be paying whatever the shipping company charges for their shipping service?
> 
> I am aware of the two different options of RORO and using a container. Can anyone tell me whether or not I would need to pay customs on other things in the container (e.g. computer, clothes, tv, stereo) if I was to take that option?
> 
> I also would like to know if I need to take an Italian driving test and register my car in Italy etc. Lastly, can anyone give me suggestions on how to find out about insurance and any other costly needs or requirements for legal driving of my car over here in Italy.
> 
> Grazie!


 contact me through the forum i have a freand who imports cars from usa to italy all the time he speaks english


----------



## RovingSH

I see this is kind of an old thread, but I had a question that some folks that posted here might be able to help me with. I'm trying to have a car sent from the U.S. to Italy in anticipation of moving there, which is apparently a bit of a nightmare as a foreigner. My question is, does anyone have experience using a company to do this? I found these guys online Ship Car To Italy From The USA but I'm reluctant to use a U.S.-based company and would prefer to work with someone who really knows the ins & outs of the fees, taxes, registration process, etc. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## pudd 2

RovingSH said:


> I see this is kind of an old thread, but I had a question that some folks that posted here might be able to help me with. I'm trying to have a car sent from the U.S. to Italy in anticipation of moving there, which is apparently a bit of a nightmare as a foreigner. My question is, does anyone have experience using a company to do this? I found these guys online Ship Car To Italy From The USA but I'm reluctant to use a U.S.-based company and would prefer to work with someone who really knows the ins & outs of the fees, taxes, registration process, etc. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions?


i have sent you a pm i have the man for you


----------



## jpavlovic

Hi Pudd can you send me also the contact of the person that can help with car from USA in Italy? Many thanks


----------



## pudd 2

jpavlovic said:


> Hi Pudd can you send me also the contact of the person that can help with car from USA in Italy? Many thanks


sorry you have not got enough posts to resive pms wait a wile and post sensible posts and you will soon get the privalage


----------



## jpavlovic

ok thanks


----------



## jpavlovic

snip


----------



## pudd 2

i can answer all your ???? contact me and i can tell you all


----------



## Dmoesq

pudd 2

I need that info as well!!!

Don


----------



## accbgb

Unless it is a very special car, it is not worth the trouble and cost. There are horror stories posted all over the web / blogs (Google is your friend) where people who have done this say it was a huge mistake.


----------



## mandi1972

*mandi*

I am also interested to ship my car to Italy from USA...how do I contact your friend?


----------



## pudd 2

mandi1972 said:


> I am also interested to ship my car to Italy from USA...how do I contact your friend?


when you have more posts i can pm you , he does this work all the time for americans and he speaks perfect , american , no just a private joke beetween freinds he speaks perfectb english and can suply names of people hes helped


----------



## orvinio

Don't do it


----------



## Whizburj

A cargo container works best if you're shipping other things along with a vehicle since you often can't put items in the car when using RORO.That said, not all vehicles will fit in a container, though I don't think a volvo would be a problem. The upside is you can sometimes split the cost that way too. You can use this website if you want to get an idea of how much it will cost, though you should be prepared to pay a decent amount.

Sorry, I see this is from 2010.


----------

